# New toys for new machine.......



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Ordered these .....http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ekmps/shops/universalep3/images/-new-pro-tamp-58mm-flat-heavyweight-black-coffee-tamper-421-p.jpg & http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/ep-solid-tamping-stand-101-p.asp

Ordered Monday evening they arrived today complete with a free square ish lined espresso shot glass.

First things first i tend to have a glass polishing towel on top of the machine to stop cups,portafilters etc scratching the polished stainless,when my goodies arrived this morning i put the tamper on top of the machine then nearly dropped it 20mins later as it had become very warm but lovely to hold,from my first tamp i could tell this was a definitive step up from the 'knock' much nicer to hold and much easier to get a great level polished surface on the puck.It also comes in a little travel bag,this i have yet to figure out why.

The tamping stand is as many people on the forum already have in one guise or another i just wanted the tamp stand and not the bit of mat attached to the side.

The lined shot glass was a nice touch and the rapid delivery was faster than expected.

All came very well (if not slightly excessive) packaged. A great first experience with Espresso-Products.co.uk will happily use them again.


----------

